# Forgotten Flutes, Missing Brides and Spells Galore



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2021)

Welcome to the latest news! This week, another successful Kickstarter, adventures and trinkets, and more spells then you can shake a wand at.

Kickstarter​
Only a few hours left to go on our current Kickstarter, Over the Next Hill 2: 6 Plug-In Settlements for your 5E Game.








Level Up​

This week, we took an in-depth look at the exploration aspects of the upcoming Level Up - which lands on Kickstarter October 5th.







Spells of the Ages​
A grand collection of wizarding goodness, our latest D&D supplement Spells of the Ages adds a mighty 38 spells, the ecomancy school of magic and plenty of magical upgrades.






W.O.I.N​
Ivory knights, forgotten flutes and an ever-shifting map feature in Thanks For the Memories, the latest issue of EONS. It features almost a dozen charming Enchanted Trinkets based on mnemonic themes.






En5ider #409​
The latest D&D mini-adventure from EN5ider A Trade of Bride and Pride sees you tracking down the kidnapped wife of a local guard captain. However, things are much more complex than they initially seem. Keep up to date with the latest En5ider news over at the official Patreon.






On Our Podcast​
Morrus and Peter were joined on the podcast by Mike Olson to talk about Carbon Grey: The Role-Playing Game and Omnibus.


----------

